# Congrats to Doc & Lynn-2nd Place In Recent Tourney



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

News travels fast huh?  Good job on getting 2nd place in the ACats Tourney on KY guys!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg Doc & Lynn...heres to 1st next month!!!!
PS. we want deatils when you get a chance


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet news!! way to go Doc! Yes, we want details....
Salmonid


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats doc


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

What we want to know. Did Lynn out fish you?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

First tournament for us in 2007, caught some nice fish and in the money, Team Lange is a happy team for sure. first DuraCats tournament is Saturday 24th of March so this is a great boost

The river was on a slow rise, actually it was 9 foot above normal pool for this time of year, I like fast flowing water anyway, the weather was cold a cold front had moved in just prior to launch, took us three hours to put the first fish in the boat but it was a dandy 28.8# Blue that dropped the rod to the water with a huge Skipjack head.









Big John this fish came from above the area that you and I had fished a few years ago when we went down.

We continued to hunt for fish but the bite was tough, pulled up on a barge and boated a small channel cat, 2 of 5 fish in the boat.

Lynn remembered a spot that we had pulled fish from a few years ago so we headed to that spot, marked a good fish and we anchored down, I was tired so I told her I was going to rest my eyes only to be woken up from three minutes of rest by the sweet sound of a drag broke loose, when I opened my eyes the rod was down in the water and Lynn was getting the pole out of the rod holder and the drag was just screaming, really thought it was a lot better fish than a 28.6# But Man did he put up a fight. We pulled another channel that ate a 2# skipjack head and that was our day.










We went to the scales with 4 fish 68 pounds even, 1st was 95, but we were very happy, we had big fish till some friends of ours brought in a 32.4# blue.

2007 has started out good for us and hope we continue to do well, thank you all for your support.

Doc and Lynn


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Doc & Lynn!!! Nothing like a tank full of fish for the ride back to the ramp!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds good buddie, you ever want to head down that way again just let me know


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats to the both of u!!!!! Looks like a great start for "07".

!%


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

WTG Team Lange!!


Good way to start off 07!!!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job Doc and Lynn.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

great job doc can you post some pics of your livewell that looks interesting i havent seen one like it thanks


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Good job on getting in the money!! Go get em your off to a good start.


----------

